# Purchase preprinted plastisol transfers



## Creative Corner (May 16, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can purchase pre printed plastisol transfers? I am specifically interested in hummingbirds, butterflies and multi color designs? Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Many custom transfer makers also carry stock transfers. See Wormil's list here https://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## Creative Corner (May 16, 2019)

Thank you for your response. What are your thoughts on iron on appliques vs plastisol? I am having trouble finding hummingbird plastisols but I see tons of hummingbird appliques? This would be used for cotton t-shirts and other cotton garments.


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Is this what you are looking for?

https://www.proworldinc.com/heat-transfers/birds/hummingbird.html


----------



## Creative Corner (May 16, 2019)

Yes I did find these as well as a few from another company but I was hoping to find a better selection. I am wondering now if anyone has used the iron on appliques as I have found an excellent selection in those. Your thoughts... Anyone???


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Can you post a picture of a the iron on applique?


----------



## Creative Corner (May 16, 2019)

Yes I did find these as well as a few from another company but I was hoping to find a better selection. I am wondering now if anyone has used the iron on appliques as I have found an excellent selection in those. Your thoughts... Anyone???


----------



## Creative Corner (May 16, 2019)

Yes here is one of many


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We previously sold appliques. They are ok if you want a monogrammed look. Keep in mind that they are basically glued to the shirt so it might be subject to peeling over time.


----------



## RAExpressions (Dec 8, 2018)

Versatrans has amazing pre-printed transfers. They also accept your custom artwork as well. They have really good prices. You can try heat transfer express too. Its a stahl's company and they also offer high quality transfers.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Rich. What are their preprinted transfers?


----------

